# Looking at CZC grips for PCR



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

While gun browsing, I had the opportunity to hold a 75compact with the slim grips. What a difference.

I'm looking at the CZ Custom Aluminum Black Checkered type [currently out of stock].

Is there any disadvantage to the aluminum grips aside from bare skin in the winter - yea I'll have to get grip warmers or a heated holster.....


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

On my CZ 75 compact (s/a with thumb safety) I swapped out the originals for a set of VZ's (I think). they worked out ok but just did not have the feel of the originals, so I swapped them back. Hard to beat the grip comfort of any CZ.

I had aluminum grips on my Springfield EMP and there was nothing wrong or uncomfortable about them, but I ended up switching back to the cocobolo's.

Seems like I do this often: just changing the grip, both looks wise and feel wise (or maybe I just need a real life). In any event it's less expensive than buying another gun.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

All of my CZ's that didn't come with them have been changed out to CZ's rubber grips. They're hard to beat. I've tried others, but keep coming back to these.


----------

